# What shall I try next?



## Coffee Dog (Dec 6, 2014)

I've gone from french press to aeropress to espresso machine and now back to aeropress ! What's next...

- Pour over ?

- Syphon ?

- Some new gadget I've never heard of?

I really like the aeropress at home, it's so easy and fool proof. Just wish I could 2 or 3 more cups out of it instead of 1. I'm thinking maybe a Eva Solo or Kalita wave set.

What do people recommend?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Pour over is definitely worth exploring. You can pick up a V60 plus papers for around £12.00 on Ebay. Syphon provides a really clean taste and is great fun to brew. You can pick up a non-branded Hario which is identical in every respect for £30.00 via Amazon - comes with a meths burner which isn't ideal. Works much better with a small butane burner - more controllable. Burners costs between £17-£25.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

I would say a V60 or Syphon, both fantastic !


----------



## Coffee Dog (Dec 6, 2014)

BeanAbout said:


> I would say a V60 or Syphon, both fantastic !


I've heard the Kalita wave is more consistent and easier?


----------



## GNL (Apr 6, 2013)

have you tried espro press? very clean french press (because it filters the output more than the usual plunger). worth a look in my book.


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

V60, Kalita Wave, notNeutral Gino (uses same filter as the Wave), Syphon, Chemex, Impress, Espro Press, Moka pot, Clever, Bonavita Vita Immersion Dripper, Hario Woodneck.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I havea chemex, syphon, v60 and Kalita wave. The wave gets the most use. Most forgiving I find, particularly with my sloppy technique.


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes, Kalita Wave or notNeutral Gino are certainly less dependant on technique than the V60.



Coffee Dog said:


> I've heard the Kalita wave is more consistent and easier?


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Coffee Dog said:


> I've heard the Kalita wave is more consistent and easier?


The v60 has potential to be very consistent and does produce a great cup. The only slight 'problem' perhaps is it does require good technique to do that and if you don't have a pouring kettle, frankly the v60 will be wasted on you.

The Kalita is more forgiving on sloppy technique and I know quite a lot of people have the kalita as their go-to pourover because if you are rushing it's more likely to be forgiving.

Do you have a pouring kettle? What's your budget?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

A pouring kettle is also necessary for the wave as an ordinary kettle will destroy the shape of the filters very quickly. I've tried.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

I usually go for the v60 -1cup or Aeropress as I do seem to prefer what these deliver over the Kalita Wave.

but you need to be very precise in your technique or else the end result suffer, the Wave is more forgiving, but I find it lacking compared to a well brewed v60.

but you'll stille need a pouring kettle, although a normal electric kettle can be used for rinsing the filter, I dos require some technique to do so, or else the filter will collapse.


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Neill said:


> A pouring kettle is also necessary for the wave as an ordinary kettle will destroy the shape of the filters very quickly. I've tried.


Don't have a Kalita at home so I guessed


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

chipbutty said:


> V60, Kalita Wave, notNeutral Gino (uses same filter as the Wave), Syphon, Chemex, Impress, Espro Press, Moka pot, Clever, Bonavita Vita Immersion Dripper, Hario Woodneck.


Do you own or have you tried all of them? Or was it a case of naming most of what is available for brewed?

My Impress Coffee Brewer is currently in transit but I'm already liking the sound of an Espro Press when wishing to make 2 or 3 cups of brewed coffee at once and in less time than say using the Impress or an Aeropress.


----------



## Coffee Dog (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for the response all, I'll look in to all of them

Pouring Kettle - do these plug in to the main like a normal kettle?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Coffee Dog said:


> Pouring Kettle - do these plug in to the main like a normal kettle?


Two types available. One is not mains powered and is used on a hob (gas or electric). Hario amongst others make them. There's also the likes of the Bonavita temperature controlled electrical pouring kettle.

Edit: Added a couple of links for you.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B000IGOXLS/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1427038445&sr=8-3&pi=AC_SY200_QL40&keywords=bonavita+kettle&dpPl=1&dpID=415EGQgqlHL&ref=plSrch

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00CDRS0BO/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1427038445&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SY200_QL40&keywords=bonavita+kettle&dpPl=1&dpID=41uKPrzE2XL&ref=plSrch


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

The ones I currently own are in my sig. I also had a Clever which I had to bin as it cracked. Yes the others I mentioned are all the alternatives I can think of. I guess there are also plenty of other variations of each type of brewing method.

The Espro Press seems like a very good alternative to the Impress if you're wanting to brew for more than one person.

I'm weighing up whether to buy the classic Bialetti Moka Pot. It's the one brewing method I've yet to try.



DoubleShot said:


> Do you own or have you tried all of them? Or was it a case of naming most of what is available for brewed?
> 
> My Impress Coffee Brewer is currently in transit but I'm already liking the sound of an Espro Press when wishing to make 2 or 3 cups of brewed coffee at once and in less time than say using the Impress or an Aeropress.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

chipbutty

I have not been impressed by a Moka Pot. Not had one good cup out of the two I've tried (cheap & cheerful TKMaxx and a Bialetti Brikka).

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

Any excuse to use a flame though! Urban Outfitters have the colour Bialetti Moka pots in the sale. May go for a 6 cup version or the silver from Amazon.

Nice video here which I'll follow.












DoubleShot said:


> chipbutty
> 
> I have not been impressed by a Moka Pot. Not had one good cup out of the two I've tried (cheap & cheerful TKMaxx and a Bialetti Brikka).
> 
> Your mileage may vary.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Good video, remember watching it ages ago.

I used these two guides myself:

http://stumptowncoffee.com/brew-guides/moka-pot/

http://www.yuppiechef.com/spatula/how-to-make-great-coffee-with-your-moka-pot/


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

Most common and iconic is the Hario Buono

Tiamo do a few.

I assume there are other cheaper pouring kettles available.

As mentioned above Bona Vita do a very nice electric variable temp gooseneck kettle.

All available in the UK.



Coffee Dog said:


> Thanks for the response all, I'll look in to all of them
> 
> Pouring Kettle - do these plug in to the main like a normal kettle?


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Moka pot makes a nice thick, treacle like, coffee; haven't tried it for subtleties of flavour, just boisterous Italian style coffee that doesn't require much thinking. Its a good 'un. Love my aeropress, so variable in technique that different flavours and textures can be developed from one coffee. Currently using it at work so it unfortunately isn't getting the thorough attention it deserves... I'm thinking of getting a syphon pot for home as a counterpoint to the gaggia classic; finding myself hankering after some theatre and there're some coffees I really want to try that I know espresso would annihilate....


----------



## Coffee Dog (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm leaning towards the Kalita Wave at the moment, in particular the 185 set. Could even get a Kalita jug for it http://tinyurl.com/msjt3yg but £30 just for a jug is pretty expensive!

Need to read more in to the Eva Solo. A syphon is on my list of things to try so that will get a go eventually. Never really considered a Moka pot before, they do look amazing.


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

Received my Bialetti 4 cup Moka Express a couple of days ago. Love it. Initially it was pretty frustrating getting anything drinkable out of it until I realised I was grinding too fine. This had two effects, firstly the finer grinds meant the basket accepted too much coffee (25g) and of course you always fill the basket in a moka pot, secondly the fine grind created far too much pressure. These two together created quite a disgusting drink! So I ground coarser (22 on my Rocky) and the basket was now full with 20g of coffee. Brew time came down to a total of just under 6 minutes (starting with cold water) and it tastes great black, strong but not too bitter. Great with milk too and I never have milk with coffee but I've become addicted to frothing up a little milk and plonking it on top of my Moka brews. It really is quite a different coffee drinking experience and I like that. All in all it's a very addictive way to make coffee. The only thing I'm not impressed with is the paint is already wearing off the Bialetti man and the writing. Rub a finger nail over the paint and it completely comes off! Oh well no big deal.

Hope the OP doesn't mind me posting a few pics. I took these for a friend who's interested in buying one.










Taken before I coarsened the grind. Too fine here.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

chipbutty

Excellent and well documented post. Thanks. Might give the Moka pot another try following your findings...


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks. The 4 cup doesn't seem to be very common. I think it's only available in Europe and Bialetti don't even list it on their web site. Not that it matters really, but I couldn't really find any owner reports of the 4 cup model for any guidance. I use our smallest hob on full and turn it to the lowest setting once coffee starts coming through, then I take it off the heat when the coffee has reached the point of the V on the spout. There's enough residual heat left to carry on the extraction a little longer. I never get any hissing or hot steam coming up afterwards using this method. It's all very gentle and relaxing! Some of the videos I've watched it's like a volcano erupting and I thought that can't be good. Most of the written brew guides thankfully shared my opinion so I must be doing something right for once!

I pretty much followed the advice in this video.








DoubleShot said:


> chipbutty
> 
> Excellent and well documented post. Thanks. Might give the Moka pot another try following your findings...


----------



## Coffee Dog (Dec 6, 2014)

I've decided my next toy will be the Kalita wave set.

Thanks for your input. Will be checking out the syphon in the not to distant future...


----------



## dorsetbloke (Apr 21, 2015)

My local coffee house does great pour over, it's just the time it takes that's frustrating, especially when if you're used to super quick AeroPress times.


----------



## dg7 (Mar 23, 2014)

Re: Kalita and Pouring kettle, I have the Kalita 185 Carafe and have had no problems with messing up the filters without a "pouring" kettle, my ordinary kettle (A Bosch -with somewhat controllable temperature) is however a nice, non-drippy example.

I store my filters in a jug or cup to keep the cone tight so that they naturally "sit down" in the holder.

Dave


----------

